
Official Google Research Blog on Machine Translation - Anon84
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2008/09/doubling-up.html
======
jwilliams
I know this probably sounds like a troll, but I think a useful translator
would be "english -> simple english".

I'd use it on my own documents.

